

An Educated Consumer is Your Best Customer - jamessun
http://www.saddlebackleather.com/Newsletter-2012-September

======
jamessun
Given all of the conversations about breaking bad news to your customers, I
thought this was a great example of an effective way of doing so.

It's written in plain language. It explains the various options that were
available and which option the company chose. It's written in a conversational
tone and not simply a list of bullet points.

------
propercoil
The consumer that buys a dream is your best customer, that's why dreams are
the all time best selling products in history

